# VacZilla



## ca8920 (Feb 27, 2014)

Basing my shop vacuum upgrade on the Gary House Studio video, 



, here is part #1 one of my VacZilla upgrade.










VacZilla is a 2HP Harbor Freight shop vac, mounted on the wall with an Oneida Dust Deputy cyclone separator. I picked my Harbor Freight shop vac up on sale for $159.00. Right out of the box, it's a huge improvement on my 15 year old Delta 1.5HP shop vac. The frame is made with simple 2X4 lumber from the local Home Depot.

For the Gary House Studio upgrade you remove the 9.5" OEM impeller and replace the OEM impeller with a 12" Rikon impeller from a model 60-200 shop vac. The veins on the Rikon impeller face the opposite direction than the Harbor Freight OEM impeller and per the Gary House video, there's a 22% increase in the vacuum's suction capacity with the larger impeller. The Rikon impeller is part #22 and can be found on this parts list. https://www.rikontools.com/partslists/60200.pdf

The problem I ran into and why this is part #1 of my upgrade, apparently there a a bunch of us out there making this upgrade. When I called Rikon to order the impeller, I was told it was out of stock for 1.5 months….

When I get the Rikon impeller I'll upgrade this post.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting about the impeller. Thnx for sharing this tip. Every little bit helps when it comes to dust collection


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice. I saw his video earlier and think it is one of the best HF setups I've seen. Did you use the standard SDD or the XL like he did? How does the HF performs in this setup with the stock impeller?

PS - I believe it is Gray House Studio


----------

